# Buying a Refine like MH 1351



## talibulelm1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello everyone. After finally cracking my head open for months I finally went on ebay and won my Vinyl Cutter. It is a refine mh1351 through US CUTTER said it would come in five days or more came in 4 days no damages and new. After sorting out tech issues long hours on the phone with the manager Brandon who seems to be a work a hollic ,he spent in one day 2 hours straight trying to help put on vista, and a mac . After troubleshooting the ports and all, suggested that we get a usb serial thiga ma jig.from best buy that did not work so we were told to get keyspan . After searching I found 4 for sale on ebay for the price of 1 . for 35 dollars .After It arrived hooked it up and immediately bang it started and my first job started printing . If anyone is considering buying a refine to start do it US CUTTER BRANDON WILL HOOK YOU UP BUT IT MAY TAKE TIME HOLDING ON . OOH YEAH DUE TO THE FACT IT USED SO MANY MIN WAITING ON MY CELL PHONE i SWITCHED TO A UNLIMITED PLAN. , great dealings so far and yes so far I would by another refine they cut great once you get the hang of it ,and inkscape is a great software they give a one yr license though .I do intend on saving for a roland -24. Thanks to all you refine helpers for great advise. And dont mind the boooers and haters ,thats there experience and I have mine.HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE JOB with vinyl for STAHLS CAD CUT DIRECT SPORTS LITE FOR TEES







photo(2) on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like you are on your way!


----------



## talibulelm1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks. Does stahls carry foil or metallic material?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

talibulelm1 said:


> Thanks. Does stahls carry foil or metallic material?


Yes, we carry Cad Cut Fashion Film Metallic. It comes in Gold and Silver. It is a foil like material. Unfortunately it is temporarily unavailable.


----------

